

When A Facebook Rant Gets You Fired - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203710704577049822809710332.html

======
paulhauggis
As a business owner, why would I want an employee that's constantly
complaining about their workplace and spreading potentially harmful
information about my company?

Employees already have most of the power in the US. They can quit at any time.
However, I many be forced to keep a paying a bad employee.

